# MK9 vs K9



## nipperdog (Aug 31, 2008)

First of all I would like to say hello to everyone here, this being my 1st post on this site.
I am the proud owner of a Kahr MK9 and consider it to be one of the finest carry pistols I have ever owned. My only complaint is that the grip is a little too short for my hands. I am thinking of selling the MK9 and getting a K9. Just wondering if the K9 shoots any different than the MK9 and is it as reliable.


----------



## KCabbage (Jun 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your Kahr. There is a extended mag for the MK9 that enables you to rest your pinky on it plus it holds an extra round. 
The K9 is only slightly bigger and will give you increased control and should give a little bit better accuracy with the 1/2" longer barrel. 
I have a MK9 and thought about getting a K9 as well but I bought a S&W 3913 pre-rail and i'm glad I did. I'm sure the K9 would have made me just as happy.
Take care


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

I have owned both and still have my K9. I did notice a difference and besides Jodie Foster used it in her movie "The Brave One" The previous owner of my K9 really took good care of her and all my friends were surprised at how smooth the trigger is.


----------

